

How do you criticize/give feedback someone's work without demotivating them? - zerop
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/154/how-do-you-criticize-give-feedback-someones-work-without-demotivating-them

======
lifeisstillgood
There is no _technique_.

There is perceived motivation - does this persons interests align with my own
(they want what's best for the project, for my career, for me)

There is perceived expertise (this person has been right about this codebase
before - Torvalds seems a good example)

And finally there is objective evidence - oh look my way has a 50% performance
hit

If you don't have any of the above there is little way any technique or
wording will help. If you have all of the above in spades then you can swear
at people on the mailin list and still work right

My two cents

